# Τι είναι η πατρίδα μας;



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2009)

Κάποιοι θα έχετε ίσως ακούσει για το μάλλον ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο της ειδικής γραμματέως του Υπουργείου Παιδείας, κας Θάλειας Δραγώνα "Τι είναι η πατρίδα μας", το οποίο πρόσφατα βρέθηκε στο στόχαστρο μερικών εθνοσωτήρων, οι οποίοι μέχρι και *διαδήλωση* οργάνωσαν εναντίον της. Για να είμαι αντικειμενικός, θα παρουσιάσω συνδέσμους και αποσπάσματα και από τις δύο πλευρές, καθώς και μια σημείωση για το φαινόμενο από τον επίκουρο καθηγητή Δημήτρη Χριστόπουλο. 

http://feleki.wordpress.com/2009/12/23/τι-είν-η-πατρίδα-μας/#more-4234
http://www.pressgr.eu/index.php/politics/2009/11/17/θάλεια-δραγώνα-τι-είν΄-η-πατρίδα-μας/
Το σχόλιο: http://www.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.home&id=114808


----------



## sarant (Dec 23, 2009)

Είχα κατά νου να το αγοράσω, μεταξύ άλλων για να δω αν τα αποσπάσματα είναι μεταφερμένα σωστά (πράγμα για το οποίο έχω αμφιβολίες). Όμως, το ξέχασα. Την άλλη φορά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2009)

Να μην ξεχνάμε και το λιντσάρισμα από κάποιες σελίδες της Ελευθεροτυπίας, π.χ. εδώ. Από αυτούς που έχουν επιτεθεί στην κυρία Δραγώνα, μού έχει γίνει αρκετά συμπαθής. Από τα λίγα δικά της που διάβασα μού έγινε ακόμα περισσότερο.


----------



## imwrong (Dec 24, 2009)

Αυτό το βιβλίο πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε βέβαια πριν από δέκα χρόνια και βάλε - το 1997 - και πρόκειται για συλλογικό έργο σε επιμέλεια Άννας Φραγκουδάκη και Θάλειας Δραγώνα. Πρόκειται στην ουσία για την παρουσίαση των αποτελεσμάτων δύο ερευνών. Η πρώτη είναι μια ανάλυση περιεχομένου στα σχολικά εγχειρίδια και η δεύτερη μια εμπειρική κοινωνική έρευνα στον πληθυσμό των εκπαιδευτικών της πρωτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης σε σχέση με την κοινωνική αναπαράσταση της πατρίδας. Επόμενο είναι οι φασίστες να μην μπορούν να το ανεχτούν. Αμφιβάλλω, ωστόσο, αν κάποιος εξ αυτών το είχε αγγίξει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

Για την ιστορία, όταν κυκλοφόρησε τότε έγινε μια επίσημη παρουσίασή του στο παλιό αμφιθέατρο της ιατρικής στο κεντρικό κτίριο του πανεπιστημίου, όπου έτυχε, ως φοιτητής, να βρεθώ κι εγώ. 

Ήταν η εποχή που υπουργός εθνικής παιδείας και θρησκευμάτων ήταν ο Γεράσιμος Αρσένης και οι μαθητικές και φοιτητικές κινητοποιήσεις κατά των νομοθετικών του πρωτοβουλιών ήταν σε έξαρση (Κάτσε καλά Γεράσιμε!). Στο πάνελ ήταν η Φραγκουδάκη και η Δραγώνα, ο Νικηφόρος Διαμαντούρος, τότε πρόεδρος (ή διευθυντής;) του Εθνικού Κέντρου Κοινωνικών Ερευνών που η προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση σχεδίαζε να το καταργήσει. Η πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου παιδείας δεν είχε φυσικά εκπροσωπηθεί στην παρουσίαση (ή μήπως ήταν εκεί ο γγ; Θα σας γελάσω), αν και είχε προσκληθεί. Εκείνος που είχε κάνει την έκπληξη (γιατί για όλα υπάρχουν εξηγήσεις) ήταν ο τότε υπουργός εξωτερικών Γιώργος Παπανδρέου (πιο πριν είχε το χαρτοφυλάκιο της παιδείας, υπενθυμίζω), ο οποίος έφτασε καθυστερημένος στην παρουσίαση, μπήκε από την πίσω πόρτα της αίθουσας και έκατσε στα "ορεινά" για να παρακολουθήσει.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 24, 2009)

Πάντως, σύμφωνα με διάφορα blogs το βιβλίο έσπευσε να καταδικάσει και ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης με το γνωστό αμίμητο στυλ του και τον λόγο του περί συνωμοσιολογίας για τον αφανισμό του Ελληνικού έθνους.


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2010)

Απαραίτητη και μια ματιά στη συνέντευξη της κ. Δραγώνα στο Βήμα:
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artid=307512&dt=03/01/2010


----------



## imwrong (Jan 3, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πάντως, σύμφωνα με διάφορα blogs το βιβλίο έσπευσε να καταδικάσει και ο Μίκης Θεοδωράκης με το γνωστό αμίμητο στυλ του και τον λόγο του περί συνωμοσιολογίας για τον αφανισμό του Ελληνικού έθνους.



Kαλά, εδώ ο Μίκης πήγε στο ΥΕΘΑ για την πρωτοχρονιά, τι να λέμε τώρα. Και μετά παραπονιέται κάθε τρεις και λίγο ότι δεν έχει τιμηθεί.


----------



## imwrong (Jan 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Απαραίτητη και μια ματιά στη συνέντευξη της κ. Δραγώνα στο Βήμα:
> http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artid=307512&dt=03/01/2010



υπάρχει κι ένα αναλυτικό ξεβράκωμα των ρατσιστών στο http://jungle-report.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post.html


----------



## politispittas (Jan 8, 2010)

Να πω μια καλημέρα, να πω μια Καλή Χρονιά, να πω ότι μόλις τώρα ανακάλυψα αυτές τις θαυμάσιες σελίδες με ένα γκελ από το λημέρι του Σαραντάκου. Θα σας διαβάζω τακτικότατα-δεν νομίζω πως θα έχω κάτι να προσθέσω. 
Nickel, ελπίζω να είσαι καλά! Αν δεν το κατάλαβες, ο Γιώργος Πήττας είμαι, oh yes! 

Και μια ερώτηση: Υπάρχει κάποια σχετική μελέτη αναφορικά με τις επιρροές άλλων γλωσσών στην Αρχαία Ελληνική; Περσικές και Αραβικές επιρροές για παράδειγμα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2010)

Ένα μεγάλο καλωσόρισμα, μια τεράστια αγκαλιά, στον Γιώργο. Παλικάρι, να έρχεσαι και να περνάς ώρες εδώ μέσα (όσο προλαβαίνεις, τέλος πάντων). [Aside: Ο Γιώργος, όταν δεν έχει ωραίες απαντήσεις, έχει καίριες ερωτήσεις. Δεν πρόλαβε να μπει και μας άρχισε στα δύσκολα...] Τα δικά μας θα σ' τα ψιθυρίσω στ' αφτί. ;)


----------



## Bill (Jan 8, 2010)

politispittas said:


> Και μια ερώτηση: Υπάρχει κάποια σχετική μελέτη αναφορικά με τις επιρροές άλλων γλωσσών στην Αρχαία Ελληνική; Περσικές και Αραβικές επιρροές για παράδειγμα;


Για ν' αρχίσουμε π.χ. από τις σημιτικές γλώσσες, έχει ορισμένες ενδιαφέρουσες (και σχετικά ασφαλείς) παρατηρήσεις στο βιβλίο του Michael Astour (_Hellenosemitica_, Leiden 1967).


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2010)

Σαββατοκύριακο είναι και ξεφεύγω από τα δύσκολα (και εκτός θέματος) που μας έβαλε ο politispittas και επιμένω στα κοινωνιολογικά του νήματος: καθαρές κουβέντες από τον Γιάννη Η. Χάρη: *Τι είν’ η πατρίδα τους;*


----------



## anef (Jan 10, 2010)

Κι άλλες καθαρές κουβέντες στην Υπόθεση εθνικής πλαστογραφίας σήμερα στην Ελευθεροτυπία από τον Ιό της Κυριακής.


----------



## danae (Jan 11, 2010)

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά και θα ήθελα κι εγώ να διαβάσω το βιβλίο, γιατί, αν περιμένουμε από τους θιγόμενους πατριώτες να μεταφέρουν με ακρίβεια τα γραφόμενα, σωθήκαμε! Έχω, ωστόσο, μια απορία: πώς είναι δυνατόν σε μια κυβέρνηση να τοποθετούνται σε καίριες θέσεις άνθρωποι όπως η κυρία Δραγώνα συγχρόνως με άτομα όπως ο Χρυσοχοϊδης; Ο συνδυασμός μού φαίνεται σχιζοφρενικός. Τι ακριβώς επιζητά ο ΓΑΠ; Ή μήπως του ξέφυγε;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 11, 2010)

Και μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συνέντευξη της Δραγώνα στη χθεσινή Αυγή.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 11, 2010)

anef said:


> Κι άλλες καθαρές κουβέντες στην Υπόθεση εθνικής πλαστογραφίας σήμερα στην Ελευθεροτυπία από τον Ιό της Κυριακής.


Τόσο καθαρές σαν την ξεκάθαρη λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας που είναι καθαρή προπαγάνδα βέβαια για (αντι)λάσπη.


----------



## anef (Jan 11, 2010)

Μμμ, υπήρχε και ένα ολόκληρο άρθρο εκτός από τη λεζάντα, δεν ξέρω αν το πρόσεξες...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 12, 2010)

Κυρίως το άρθρο, απλώς έθιξα το γεγονός ότι το κάνουν και αδέξια (Τον Ιό-ταλιμπάν τον ξέρω έτσι κι αλλιώς)


----------



## sarant (Jan 14, 2010)

Κι εγώ να καλωσορίσω με καθυστέρηση μερικών ημερών τον φίλο Γιώργο, και να πω ότι υπάρχουν τέτοιες μελέτες που αναζητεί, αλλά είναι παλιές και άρα δεν ξέρω αν βρίσκονται ονλάιν. Ίσως στα google books, ας πούμε εκείνη με τις σημιτικές λέξεις των ελληνικών. Επίσης, μπορεί να βρει κανείς κάποιες αναφορές στην ιστορία της ελληνικής γλώσσας του (επιμ.) Χριστίδη. Παράδεισος, αγγαρεία, παρασάγγη ήταν ας πούμε περσικές.

Δεν ήξερα το βιβλίο που αναφέρει ο Bill.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Ο Μίκης τώρα τα έβαλε και με τον Γιάννη Χάρη. 
http://www.resaltomag.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4079


----------



## anef (Jan 14, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Κυρίως το άρθρο, απλώς έθιξα το γεγονός ότι το κάνουν και αδέξια (Τον Ιό-ταλιμπάν τον ξέρω έτσι κι αλλιώς)



Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, μιλάς υποθέτω για την ουσία της υπόθεσης, άρα να τα εγκαταλείψουμε τα γκρι, ε; :) 

Το αν ξέρεις τον Ιό, νομίζω εδώ είναι άσχετο. Ο τίτλος του άρθρου δείχνει και την έμφαση που δίνεται: πλαστογραφία. Δεν λέει ο Ιός κάτι διαφορετικό από τον Γ. Χάρη, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω τη συγκεκριμένη επίθεση. 

Πέρα όμως απ' αυτό, το ζήτημα είναι ότι ένας ολόκληρος χώρος και κάποιοι γείτονες από την ίδια πολυκατοικία θεώρησαν καλό να επιτεθούν σε κάποιες απόψεις χρησιμοποιώντας χοντρά, προφανή, κατάπτυστα *ψέματα*. Για μένα το σημαντικό είναι αυτό. Γιατί έγινε, γιατί κάποιοι τα έχαψαν αυτά τα ψέματα τόσο εύκολα, και κυρίως: πόσο επικίνδυνο είναι αυτό. Κανένας δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να συμφωνεί με την Θ. Δραγώνα. Βέβαια, επειδή εδώ δεν πρόκειται γενικώς και αορίστως για 'απόψεις' της αλλά για επιστημονική έρευνα, όταν κάποιος διαφωνεί, πρέπει να έχει διαβάσει το βιβλίο της, να έχει μελετήσει το έργο της, να καταλάβει τη μεθοδολογία της έρευνάς της, να ξέρει πέντε πράγματα από κοινωνικές επιστήμες έστω, και τότε, αν έχει αντιρρήσεις στα συμπεράσματά της να τις πει ή να φέρει άλλες έρευνες που να τα αντικρούουν. Τα άλλα, περί εθνοπροδοτών κλπ., είναι λίγο πονηρά, δεν νομίζεις;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2010)

anef said:


> . Για μένα το σημαντικό είναι αυτό.


Και για μένα, πάλι, σημαντικό είναι και *η εφαρμογή των νόμων*. Και οι ακαδημαϊκοί τίτλοι ενός καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου, που υποτίθεται μάλιστα επελέχθη ακριβώς λόγω του βιογραφικού του στη θέση του ΓΓ Υπ. Παιδείας - καλά, εδώ γελάνε - να είναι τίτλοι πραγματικοί!

Το βιογρ. της καθηγήτριας στη σελίδα του Καποδιστριακού είναι αυτό



> Σπουδές
> Σπούδασε Ψυχολογία στην Ελλάδα και την Αγγλία και το 1984 έλαβε τον τίτλο της διδάκτορος στην Κοινωνική Ψυχολογία από το Aston University in Birmingham.



Χωρίς πολλά λόγια, προφανώς μέχρι να πάρει πτυχίο.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι κυκλώματα και πολιτική.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Ε, όχι και χωρίς πτυχίο! Πτυχίο έχει και μάλιστα κανονικότατο. Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία και τις επιταγές της Ε.Ε. Επειδή η Ελλάδα είναι ουραγός στην εφαρμογή των κοινοτικών οδηγιών και δημιουργεί τόσα προβλήματα σε τόσο κόσμο αυτή τη στιγμή με την παρανομία της, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να δώσουμε βάση και στην προπαγάνδα αυτού του είδους!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ε, όχι και χωρίς πτυχίο! Πτυχίο έχει και μάλιστα κανονικότατο. Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία και τις επιταγές της Ε.Ε. Επειδή η Ελλάδα είναι ουραγός στην εφαρμογή των κοινοτικών οδηγιών και δημιουργεί τόσα προβλήματα σε τόσο κόσμο αυτή τη στιγμή με την παρανομία της, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να δώσουμε βάση και στην προπαγάνδα αυτού του είδους!


Αχ, κι έτσι να ήταν, πάλι άλλο λέμε. Της Δραγώνα το "πτυχίο" αναγνωρίσθηκε, οι αντίστοιχοι "Δραγώνες"... αναμένουν εκτός εργασίας και Δημοσίου! (Btw. δεν βλέπω να εκτιμάς και πολύ τη νομιμότητα)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> (Btw. δεν βλέπω να εκτιμάς και πολύ τη νομιμότητα)



Tsioutsiou, μη με πατρονάρεις. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Tsioutsiou, μη με πατρονάρεις. Ευχαριστώ.


Τι λες. Πατρονάρεσε εσύ! (Παρακαλώ)


----------



## anef (Jan 14, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και για μένα, πάλι, σημαντικό είναι και *η εφαρμογή των νόμων*. Και οι ακαδημαϊκοί τίτλοι ενός καθηγητή πανεπιστημίου, που υποτίθεται μάλιστα επελέχθη ακριβώς λόγω του βιογραφικού του στη θέση του ΓΓ Υπ. Παιδείας - καλά, εδώ γελάνε - να είναι τίτλοι πραγματικοί!



Το δίχως άλλο η εφαρμογή των νόμων είναι σημαντικό ζήτημα, αλλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το άρθρο του Ιού και του Γ. Χάρη.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2010)

ούτε αυτό πρέπει να έχει σχέση... :)

Υπουργός Παιδείας Α. Διαμαντοπούλου, και ο υφυπουργός Οικονομικών Φ. Σαχινίδης με την υπ. αριθμ. Φ.1/Α΄/1396 /161356/IB
“Καθορίζουμε για το οικονομικό έτος 2009 την *ετήσια κρατική επιχορήγηση του «Ιδρύματος Κωνσταντίνου Σημίτη»* (άρθρου 34 παρ. 1 του Ν. 3577/2007, όπως συμπληρώθηκε με το άρθρο 6 του Ν. 3752/2009) στο *ποσό των ευρώ (225.000 €) *σε βάρος του ΚΑΕ 2519 του Φ. 19−120. Η καταβολή της επιχορήγησης θα γίνει τμηματικά εντός των ορίων διάθεσης της πίστωσης, όπως αυτά προσδιορίζονται κάθε φορά με τα οριζόμενα στις σχετικές αποφάσεις του Υπ. Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών, ποσοστά διάθεσης.
antinews


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Τι σχέση έχει;


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2010)

Τον επιλεκτικό τρόπο παρουσίασης. Ότι στοχοποιείται η υπουργός και η παλιά σχέση της με τον Σημίτη, ίσως. Ενώ θα μπορούσε η είδηση να παρουσιαστεί όπως π.χ. στα Νέα.

Περιορίζεται κατά 10% η επιχορήγηση στα Ιδρύματα πρώην πρωθυπουργών

Τη μείωση της επιχορήγησης στα Ιδρύματα πρώην πρωθυπουργών κατά 10% για το 2010, ανακοίνωσε το υπουργείο Παιδείας, με την επισήμανση ότι στις προθέσεις της πολιτικής ηγεσίας του υπουργείου είναι να περιοριστεί ακόμα περισσότερο η επιχορήγηση.

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου, με τον Νόμο 3577 του 2007 αποφασίστηκε να επιχορηγούνται όλα τα Ιδρύματα Ερευνών των πρώην Πρωθυπουργών, τα οποία είναι το Ίδρυμα Κ. Μητσοτάκης, το Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών και Μελετών «Ελ.Βενιζέλος», Ίδρυμα Κ.Καραμανλής, Ίδρυμα Α.Παπανδρέου, Πνευματικό Ίδρυμα Γεωργίου Παπανδρέου και Ίδρυμα Κ. Σημίτη.

Όπως επίσης διευκρινίζεται, με το νόμο 3752/2009 εντάσσεται στα επιχορηγούμενα ιδρύματα και το Ίδρυμα του Κ. Σημίτη. Το Ίδρυμα του Κ. Σημίτη ως νεοσυσταθέν (Μάιος 2007), επιχορηγήθηκε για πρώτη φορά το 2009. ​
Έλα, να σας δω να χωριζόμαστε ανάλογα με τα Ιδρύματα...


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Μάλιστα. Καμία σχέση δηλ. με το βιβλίο της Δραγώνα και το θέμα μας. Παρελκυστικές τακτικές άνευ ουσίας. Κρίμα!


----------



## sarant (Jan 14, 2010)

Ο Κ.Κ. ο νεότερος θα κάνει χωριστό ίδρυμα ή καλύπτεται από το υπάρχον του θείου του;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Παρελκυστικές τακτικές άνευ ουσίας. Κρίμα!


Το "άνευ ουσίας", να το καταλάβω. Το "παρελκυστικές τακτικές", δεν φτάνουν τα ελληνικά μου (χωρίς πατρονάρισμα πάντα)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2010)

Και ένα ακόμη "άνευ ουσίας" του "τι είναι η πατρίδα μου" στο τίτλο.
Δυστυχώς το έχουν κλειστό
Όταν ο λαός της Αϊτής, που είναι σήμερα στα ερείπια του Εγκέλαδου, αναγνώριζε τους επαναστατημένους Έλληνες...


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2010)

Μίλαγε ο Ζαν-Πιερ αρβανίτικα;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 14, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μίλαγε ο Ζαν-Πιερ αρβανίτικα;


Τα αρβανίτικα δεν του χρειάζονταν, κορακίστικα δεν σκάμπαζε, οπότε μιας και το πάρλαρε το γαλλικό από τη γαλλική αποικιοκρατία στην Αϊτή, το έστειλε ο πρόεδρος γαλλιστί στον Κοραή και τους άλλους πατριώτες στη Γαλλία.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2010)

Ειρήνη υμίν, φίλτατοι λεξιλόγοι. 
Θα πω κι εγώ μερικά εκτός θέματος, π.χ. ότι κοιτάζω που και που τα βιογραφικά των προσληφθέντων ΓΓ και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω εντυπωσιαστεί με κανέναν κι αναρωτιέμαι που βρίσκονται οι πραγματικοί ειδικοί (απάντηση: σε πολύ καλές δουλειές που δεν θα τις αφήσουν για αυτές τις θέσεις). Αλλά δεν το κάνω και θέμα. 
Α, γι' αυτό του Αμβρόσιου εδώ:


Ambrose said:


> Ε, όχι και χωρίς πτυχίο! Πτυχίο έχει και μάλιστα κανονικότατο. Σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία και τις επιταγές της Ε.Ε.


 κλπ κλπ
Να θυμίσουμε λίγο τις ημερομηνίες, όταν πήρε το πτυχίο της η Ελλάδα δεν ήταν στην ΕΕ ακόμα. Ούτε υπήρχε η Μπολόνια. Πάντως, εφόσον αναγνωρίστηκε από το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ, δεν τίθεται θέμα. Αλλά το θέμα μας δεν είναι τα πτυχία, και η Δραγώνα θεωρητικά έχει καλύτερα τυπικά προσόντα από τους πιο πάνω που λέω. Τα αποσπάσματα που διάβασα από το βιβλίο της δε λένε τίποτα καινούργιο, αλλά θα πρέπει να το διαβάσω όλο για να έχω καλύτερη εικόνα και σιγά μην το διαβάσω, τρικυμία σε ποτήρι είναι η υπόθεση. Οι ιδεολογίες πάνε περίπατο όταν κάθεσαι στην καρέκλα, οπότε θα ήθελα να δω πως θα εφαρμόσει όσα πρεσβεύει- αυτό θα έχει ενδιαφέρον. ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2010)

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, μάλλον κακώς άνοιξα αυτό το νήμα στο "for political animals only", αφού το ζήτημα δεν είναι ακριβώς πολιτικό. Όπως και να έχει, διαβάζω στο nooz.gr μια συνέντευξη της Μαρίας Ρεπούση όσον αφορά τα όσα συνέβησαν και συμβαίνουν. Διαλέγω ένα κομμάτι:

_"Αυτή τη στιγμή για το ελληνικό κράτος και την κοινωνία υπάρχουν σοβαρά ζητήματα. Να περιφρουρήσουμε τα ανθρώπινα και πολιτικά δικαιώματα, να φροντίσουμε τους μετανάστες που έρχονται εδώ για να δουλέψουν. Αυτά είναι σήμερα η Πατρίδα. Και η Πατρίδα δεν έχει ανάγκη από πατριδοκάπηλους, από αυτούς που τη χρησιμοποιούν για να κάνουν καριέρα, για να αντλήσουν ψήφους , να πουλήσουν βιβλία, να γίνουν τηλεοπτικές περσόνες. 

Έχει πολύ περισσότερο ανάγκη από αυτούς πους της ασκούν κριτική, την βλέπουν κριτικά και θέλουν να την κάνουν καλύτερη. Καλό της έκαναν όσοι της ασκούσαν κριτική, όσοι ήθελαν να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα. Όσοι δεν βολεύονταν στην θαλπωρή και αξίωναν η πατρίδα τους να γίνει καλύτερη. Αυτοί ήταν κατά την άποψή μου καλύτεροι πατριώτες, ακόμη και αν απέφευγαν να μιλήσουν στο όνομα της Πατρίδας. 

Ας σταματήσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε αυτές τις έννοιες, Πατρίδα, έθνος, εθνική ταυτότητα, ιστορία. Ας δούμε πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε καλύτερη αυτή την Πατρίδα. Και οι κριτικές προσεγγίσεις είναι πολύ πιο χρήσιμες από τις κολακείες. Έτσι θα απαντούσα σε αυτά που γράφονται για μένα, για την κ. Δραγώνα και άλλους συναδέλφους."
_


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2010)

Δεν έχει άδικο, αλλά όταν λέει ότι χρειάζονται κριτικές προσεγγίσεις, αυτό περιλαμβάνει και την κριτική εναντίον της ή μόνο την κριτική που ασκεί η ίδια;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2010)

Όταν τη δεις, ρώτα την. :)

Πάντως, αυτό που κρατάω εγώ από το παραπάνω απόσπασμα είναι το "όσοι δεν βολεύονταν στην θαλπωρή και αξίωναν η πατρίδα τους να γίνει καλύτερη. Αυτοί ήταν κατά την άποψή μου καλύτεροι πατριώτες..." 

Και το λέω γιατί σήμερα έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο που αν κανείς πάει να αγγίξει έστω και 1 χιλιοστό από τα ιερά και τα όσια, βαφτίζεται αυτομάτως προδότης, ανθέλληνας, πράκτορας του Σόρος κλπ. Και αυτοί που τον ραντίζουν με όλα αυτά τα επίθετα, δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι είναι από αγάπη προς την πατρίδα για ένα καλύτερο αύριο,που ασκείται αυτή η κριτική.


----------

